# Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?



## tnt1917

Hello, to the best of my knowledge, separable verbs (_trennbare verben_) have their prefix put at the end of sentence. E.g. "Das Kind *räumt* den Tisch *ab*." But I got the sentence below in a german language textbook, and wonder if it is grammatically correct.

Warum *kommst* du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko?
It should have been "...heute Abend in die Disko nicht *mit*?" Maybe this is acceptable somewhat for spoken language, where rules are not strictly followed? What if I were a public speaker, saying like that could make me sound _uneducated_?

What do you think? Your remarks are highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bearded

tnt1917 said:


> Warum *kommst* du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko?


Hello, I feel that in this sentence the word ''mit'' can be regarded as an adverb ( = mit uns / mit den anderen) rather than  as the separable particle of the verb ''mitkommen''.  
Cf.  sitzt bei vielen Beratungen mit am Tisch.
Theoretically, even a separable 'mit' could be added: _Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko mit? _ but that would of course sound awful.
( Another interpretation might be: it* is* the separable particle, and the part ''in die Disko'' is _exbraciated _(taken out) for style reasons: but I prefer the former reading).


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> I feel that in this sentence the word ''mit'' can be regarded as an adverb ( = mit uns / mit den anderen) rather than as the separable particle of the verb ''mitkommen''.


This is the correct explanation. As test just try a few other constructions where no separation can occur:

Variants of <kommen + mit>
_Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?
Warum willst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko kommen? 
Kommst du heute Abend mit in die Disko?_

Possible versions of <mitkommen>
_Warum willst du heute Abend nicht in die Disko mitkommen?  <less frequent>
Wollen die anderen nicht mitkommen? <very idiomatic>
Willst du nicht mitkommen? _
aber auch wieder möglich: _Willst du mit kommen?_



bearded said:


> it* is* the separable particle, and the part ''in die Disko'' is _exbraciated _(taken out) for style reasons: but I prefer the former reading


Indeed, this analysis is possible here, too, in written German. In spoken German the rhythm would make clear which interpretation is correct. This analysis usually does not fit how the sentence is spoken.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> ( Another interpretation might be: it* is* the separable particle, and the part ''in die Disko'' is _exbraciated _(taken out) for style reasons: but I prefer the former reading).


If I remember correctly this phenomenon is called "Ausklammerung" in German.


----------



## JClaudeK

tnt1917 said:


> It should have been "...heute Abend in die Disko nicht * mit*?"


Diese Stellung von "nicht" ist nicht möglich. 
Wenn Du "mit" ans Ende stellen willst, musst Du sagen


tnt1917 said:


> "...heute Abend  *nicht  *in die Disko  mit?"


denn das Prädikat lautet "_{in die Disko mitkommen}_"


----------



## tnt1917

@Kajjo Thank you. "Mit" in this case is likely an adverb. I checked the dictionary (mit), and "mit" can actually function as an adverb; its meaning is "too", or "as well". Then I wonder if "auch" can also fit in in this case, as followed?

Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht *auch* in die Disko?
As a side question, assuming "mit" as an adverb and its meaning being "too/as well", are "mit" and "auch" interchangeable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kajjo

tnt1917 said:


> As a side question, assuming "mit" as an adverb and its meaning being "too/as well", are "mit" and "auch" interchangeable?


No, they usually imply different connotations. See below.



tnt1917 said:


> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht *auch* in die Disko?


A valid and idiomatic sentence, but a different meaning.

"Mit" implies going together there or joining there like belonging to a group.
"Auch" simply implies being there, too. Not necessarily as part of a group or a friend


----------



## bearded

tnt1917 said:


> are "mit" and "auch" interchangeable?


I think that in a way they might be, but the word order would have to be changed, since they occupy different positions within a sentence.


tnt1917 said:


> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht *auch* in die Disko?


That would mean [auch in die Disko] besides going to other places..
In order to use 'auch' and retain the meaning of 'mit' in _''warum kommst du ..nicht mit in die Disko'' _I would say:
_Warum kommst nicht auch Du... in die Disko?_

( natives may possibly correct me )


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> but the word order would have to be changed


Not necessarily.

"Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht *auch* in die Disko?" is fine in spoken language. (heavy stress on _auch_).

"_Warum kommst nicht auch Du... in die Disko?_" would be more 'elevated' (and not very natural in this context).


----------



## bearded

Thank you, JCK



bearded said:


> That would mean [auch in die Disko] besides going to other places..


I was mainly thinking of a possible misunderstanding in _written _German..


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Another interpretation might be: it* is* the separable particle


It’s a difficult question, but in my opinion, it is the separable particle.


bearded said:


> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko mit?


I don’t think that this sentence is correct, but you can say: mit _*jemandem*_ mitkommen.
 Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit uns in die Disko mit?
Not elegant, but possible.

You could say:
1 a) Willst du heute Abend in die Disko mitkommen?
2 a) Willst du heute Abend mit in die Disko kommen?

1 b) Willst du heute Abend mitkommen? (OK; same meaning.)
2 b) Willst du heute Abend kommen? (Correct sentence, but the meaning is different.)

Thus:
{in die Disko} {mitkommen} 
{mit- {in die Disko} -kommen} 
{mit in die Disko} {kommen}


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> .....in my opinion, it is the separable particle. ....
> ....
> You could say:
> 1 a) Willst du heute Abend in die Disko mitkommen?
> 2 a) Willst du heute Abend mit in die Disko kommen?


Für mich ist 'mit' im Beispielsatz 2a) zweifellos ein Adverb- aufgrund der Wortstellung. Stimmst Du dem zu?  Die entsprechende Frage, wollte man das Verb 'wollen' entbehren, würde wohl lauten: ''Kommst du heute Abend mit in die Disko?'' und die Natur von 'mit' würde sich dabei mMn kaum ändern.
Vgl. den OP-Satz ''Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?''.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> tnt1917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warum *kommst* du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, I feel that in this sentence the word ''mit'' can be regarded as an adverb ( = mit uns / mit den anderen) rather than  as the separable particle of the verb ''mitkommen''.
> ...
Click to expand...


I interprete it in the following way:

The adverb phrase would be:
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht *mit in die Disko*?

So the verb phrase is "mit in die Disko kommen".
The whole part "mit in die Disko" moves to the end.

---
A remark to the meaning of the whole sentence:

1. It can be just a question for "why".

2. It can be a (polite) proposal/invitation in form of a question.
In this case sometimes "einfach" is included: _Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht einfach mit in die Disko?_


In my feeling:

Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht *mit in die Disko*? refers more often to 2.
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht in die Disko *mit*? refers more often to 1.
But this is (as "more often" shows) no strict rule.


---
I also heard and used:

Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht *mit in die Disko mit*?

In this case we have both the separable verb and the adverb. But it is only used in spoken coll. language and might be a regional phrase, I do not know this. I do not even know whether it is correct in standard language. But it shows well that we have two different "mit" functions.
The rhetorical reason is to make the sentence stronger (eindringlicher) - especially in meaning 2.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Für mich ist 'mit' im Beispielsatz 2a) zweifellos ein Adverb- aufgrund der Wortstellung. Stimmst Du dem zu?


Nein. Ich bleibe dabei:


Schlabberlatz said:


> You could say:
> 1 a) Willst du heute Abend in die Disko mitkommen?
> 2 a) Willst du heute Abend mit in die Disko kommen?
> 
> 1 b) Willst du heute Abend mitkommen? (OK; same meaning.)
> 2 b) Willst du heute Abend kommen? (Correct sentence, but the meaning is different.)
> 
> Thus:
> {in die Disko} {mitkommen}
> {mit- {in die Disko} -kommen}
> {mit in die Disko} {kommen}




Da rede ich mir den Mund fusselig, und nichts kommt dabei rum 😄


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> {mit in die Disko} {kommen}


Why is this wrong in your opinion?

Explanation:
I interprete it as "mit (uns zusammen) in die Disko".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Why is this wrong in your opinion?


Was ist denn bitteschön so unklar an:


Schlabberlatz said:


> You could say:
> 1 a) Willst du heute Abend in die Disko mitkommen?
> 2 a) Willst du heute Abend mit in die Disko kommen?
> 
> 1 b) Willst du heute Abend mitkommen? (OK; same meaning.)
> 2 b) Willst du heute Abend kommen? (Correct sentence, but the meaning is different.)


Wenn {mit in die Disko} eine Einheit bilden würde, dann würde sich die Grundbedeutung des Satzes nicht ändern, wenn ich diese Einheit weglasse. Aber sie ändert sich! Nicht so beim ersten Satz.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass es eine schwierige Frage ist:


Schlabberlatz said:


> It’s a difficult question,




Wenn jemand es anders sieht als ich, dann ist das eben so. Ich kann damit leben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn {mit in die Disko} eine Einheit bilden würde, dann würde sich die Grundbedeutung des Satzes nicht ändern, wenn ich diese Einheit weglasse. Aber sie ändert sich! Nicht so beim ersten Satz.



Perfekte Beweisführung. 

Vergl. 


JClaudeK said:


> denn das Prädikat lautet "_{in die Disko mitkommen}_"


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe es leider trotzdem nicht.

Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?
und
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht?

haben die gleiche Grundbedeutung.
Man kann  "mit in die Disko" weglassen, wenn alles klar ist.

_Kommst du heute abend?_
hat eine andere Bedeutung als _Kommst du heute abend mit?_

Aber das hat niemand bestritten.

Wenn ich nichts weglasse, entsteht:

_Kommst du heute abend mit uns mit in die Disko mit?_  -  Das ist aber wenig idiomatisch und kann nur augenzwinkernd bzw. scherzhaft so gesagt werden.
Es verdeutlicht aber gut die unterschiedliche Bedeutung von "mit".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?
> und
> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht?
> 
> haben die gleiche Grundbedeutung.


"_haben die gleiche Grundbedeutung_" - nein, eben nicht.


> kommen
> _bezeichnet eine Bewegung, die auf ein Ziel gerichtet ist, wobei die Bewegung vom Ziel aus gesehen wird und das Ziel häufig mit dem Standort des Sprechers identisch ist _





> mitkommen
> *zusammen mit anderen* irgendwohin kommen







Hutschi said:


> Man kann "mit in die Disko" weglassen, wenn alles klar ist.


_Man kann "mit in die Disko" weglassen, wenn alles klar ist."  _
"mit" kann man nicht weglassen, ohne dass sich die Bedeutung ändert.

Aber das alles hatte ja Schlabberlatz schon erklärt ........ !


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> Für mich ist 'mit' im Beispielsatz 2a) zweifellos ein Adverb- aufgrund der Wortstellung. Stimmst Du dem zu?





Schlabberlatz said:


> Nein


Dann ist für Dich das 'mit' - im Satz_ Willst du heute Abend mit in die Disko kommen? _die trennbare Partikel des Verbs mitkommen.  Aber müsste eine solche Partikel laut Grammatikregeln im Infinitiv nicht wieder mit dem Verbteil vereint sein?  Oder kann man auf Deutsch sagen_ Trennbare Partikeln lassen sich ab nicht immer schneiden _?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Aber müsste eine solche Partikel im Infinitiv nicht wieder mit dem Verbteil vereint sein?


Ich verstehe nicht, was die Frage soll.


JClaudeK said:


> das Prädikat lautet "_{in die Disko mitkommen}_"






bearded said:


> Oder kann man auf Deutsch sagen_ Trennbare Partikeln lassen sich ab nicht immer schneiden _?


That is bloody nonsense up with which I will not put.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was die Frage soll.


Ich meinte Folgendes: bei trennbaren Verben werden Partikeln in der Regel im Infinitiv nicht getrennt (ich schlafe ein, aber ich werde einschlafen). Zumindest habe ich - als Nicht-Muttersprachler - seinerzeit diese Regel gelernt.  Warum soll das bei 'mit' anders sein?  Wenn 'mit' vom Infinitiv getrennt ist, dann kann es mMn keine Verbpartikel sein (im Satz 2a steht ''in die Disko'' dazwischen, es heißt nicht 'mitkommen') - es sei denn, man darf monströse Bildungen zulassen wie mein (eben absichtlich absurdes) 'bloody nonsense'.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich diesmal verständlicher geäußert habe. Und wenn 'mit' keine Partikel ist, dann ist es ein Adverb. Entweder oder.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es ist nicht eindeutig.
Das Prädikat kann sein:

in die Disko mitkommen
mit in die Disko kommen
.


bearded said:


> Oder kann man auf Deutsch sagen_ Trennbare Partikeln* lassen sich nicht immer abschneiden (besser: abtrennen)* _?


Trennbare Partikel lassen sich in bestimmten grammatischen Formen abschneiden/abtrennen, in anderen nicht.

_Ich trenne das Partikel ab und schiebe es nach hinten hinter "Partikel"._
In_ "ich kann das Partikel nicht abtrennen "_ kann ich es nicht abtrennen.
In vielen konjugierten Formen wird es abgetrennt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Ich meinte Folgendes: bei trennbaren Verben werden Partikeln in der Regel im Infinitiv nicht getrennt (ich schlafe ein, aber ich werde einschlafen). Zumindest habe ich - als Nicht-Muttersprachler - seinerzeit diese Regel gelernt.  Warum soll das bei 'mit' anders sein?  Wenn 'mit' vom Infinitiv getrennt ist, dann kann es mMn keine Verbpartikel sein (im Satz 2a steht ''in die Disko'' dazwischen, es heißt nicht 'mitkommen') - es sei denn, man darf monströse Bildungen zulassen wie mein (eben absichtlich absurdes) 'bloody nonsense'.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich mich diesmal verständlicher geäußert habe. Und wenn 'mit' keine Partikel ist, dann ist es ein Adverb. Entweder oder.


Im Deutschen kann alles Mögliche zerhackt werden, aber nicht alles Beliebige. Zum Beispiel gibt es „Da kann er nichts für“ statt „Dafür kann er nichts“, aber das heißt nicht, dass man auch beliebige andere mehrsilbige Wörter so zerhacken kann. Die Wortart ändert sich bei der Zerhackung normalerweise nicht. „Da“ in „Da kann er nichts für“ ist weiterhin als Bestandteil von ›dafür‹ zu sehen.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> gibt es „Da kann er nichts für“


Nicht in Standarddeutsch - soviel ich weiß.



Hutschi said:


> in anderen nicht.


Eben im Infinitiv nicht.  Du hast meinen Satz berichtigt, aber ich hatte absichtlich 'ab' von 'schneiden' getrennt, um zu zeigen, dass sowas (wie bei 'mit' auch) nicht möglich ist - im Infinitiv.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> „Da kann er nichts für“


Müsste das nicht heißen: "Da kann er nichts dafür."?

„Da kann er nichts für“ ist sicherlich ein norddeutscher Regionalismus, soviel ich weiß.
(Das ist nichts Falsches, aber man sollte immer beachten, dass es ein Regionalismus ist.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Müsste das nicht heißen: "Da kann er nichts dafür."?


Nein, siehe hier:
darf ich da Techno zu sagen
darf ich da Techno zu sagen


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist klar: Diese Form ist regional. Je nach Region ist es unterschiedlich.
darf ich da Techno zu sagen 
Das ist im Norden korrekt.
Im Süden ist es nicht idiomatisch.



tnt1917 said:


> Warum *kommst* du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko?


Das ist dagegen überregional. 
Es wird wahrscheinlich je nach Ansicht verschieden interpretiert.  
Für mich ist idiomatisch:  Warum *kommst* du heute Abend _*nicht *_*mit in die Disko*? 
Ich kann sagen: "Mit in die Disko komme ich erst morgen. " Das deutet darauf, dass es sich um eine zusammengehörende Gruppe handelt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich kann sagen: "Mit in die Disko komme ich erst morgen. " Das deutet darauf, dass es sich um eine zusammengehörende Gruppe handelt.


Es ist keine zusammengehörende Einheit.
Ich komme mit, und zwar in die Disko 
Ich komme, und zwar mit in die Disko


----------



## Hutschi

Das bedeutet dann, dass das Verb erst an dritter Stelle steht  ...
Dass das so funktioniert, glaube ich nicht.

Man kann sogar "kommen" weglassen:

_Mit in die Disko will ich nicht._

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Verb hier an dritter Stelle steht.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> bei trennbaren Verben werden Partikeln in der Regel im Infinitiv nicht getrennt (ich schlafe ein, aber ich werde einschlafen).





bearded said:


> es sei denn, man darf monströse Bildungen zulassen


Ne, keine _monströsen Bildungen,_ sondern ganz einfach umgangssprachliche Sätze wie (in unserem Fall)


bearded said:


> _Willst du heute Abend mit in die Disko kommen? _


 _Willst du heute Abend mitkommen in die Disko ? _


bearded said:


> Und wenn 'mit' keine Partikel ist, dann ist es ein Adverb. Entweder oder.


Beides ist möglich, aber der Sinn ist nicht der ganz der Gleiche (das wurde ja schon gesagt!)

*1) *


bearded said:


> it* is* the separable particle, and the part ''in die Disko'' is _exbraciated _(taken out)




*oder 2)*


bearded said:


> in this sentence the word ''mit'' can be regarded as an adverb ( = mit uns / mit den anderen) rather than as the separable particle of the verb ''mitkommen''.



Ich neige zu *1)*.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _Willst du heute Abend mitkommen in die Disko ?_


Sorry, aber Dein Pfeil ist hier mMn bedeutungslos. Ich ziehe den Satz so in Betracht,  wie er auftritt und nicht, wie er modifiziert werden könnte. Ein vom Verbinfinitiv getrenntes 'mit' ist für mich keine Partikel mehr, sondern ein Adverb. Es tut mir leid, dass wir uns über diesen Punkt uneins sind.
Bitte beachte, dass meine Ausführungen sich auf Schlabberlatz' Beispielsatz 2a) beziehen, und nicht auf den OP-Satz, bei welchem eine Partikel-Interpretation (mit _exbraciation_/Ausklammerung) möglich  - obwohl nach meinem und auch Kajjos (#3) Erachten weniger wahrscheinlich - ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> _Trennbare Partikeln lassen sich ab nicht immer schneiden _?





bearded said:


> Sorry, aber Dein Pfeil ist hier mMn bedeutungslos. Ich ziehe den Satz so in Betracht, wie er auftritt und nicht, wie er modifiziert werden könnte.


Vielleicht kommt so ↓ besser zur Geltung, was ich damit sagen wollte: 
_Willst du heute Abend mit*(*kommen*)* in die Disko?_

  "_in die Disko_" kann  ausgeklammert  werden, während das mit "_nicht immer_" unmöglich ist. 
Außerdem kann "ab" nicht allein stehen, während "mit"  (wie einige andere Partiklen) so viel Aussagekraft hat, dass es alleine (anstelle des ganzen Verbs) stehen kann.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


>


Vgl. #24 ('absichtlich absurd')



JClaudeK said:


> "_in die Disko_" kann ausgeklammert werden, während das mit "_nicht immer_" unmöglich ist


Da muss ich Dir Recht geben.



JClaudeK said:


> Außerdem kann "ab" nicht allein stehen,


Ab in den Abgrund wollte er nicht (dichterisch)
Ab in den Urlaub!


----------



## Hutschi

Oder das berühmte "Ab mit dem Kopf!"
Völlig idiomatisch.
Quelle: „Ab mit dem Kopf“ ruft die rote Königin. Haben Sie Ihren noch? | Future of Marketing (Alice im Wunderland,´Artikel von Alexandra Nagy )

Die Bedeutung und die Verwendung solcher Partikel hängt immer von Kontext und Verwendung ab.

Zu den Partikeln gehören auch die Adverbien. (Das hängt eventuell von der Grammatik-Theorie ab, Wortartgruppierungen gibt es mindestens drei.)


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ab in den Abgrund wollte er nicht (dichterisch)
> Ab in den Urlaub!





Hutschi said:


> Oder das berühmte "Ab mit dem Kopf!"
> Völlig idiomatisch.



Ok, das sind feste Wendungen, aber Sätze wie "Willst du ab?" funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

_"Trennbare Partikeln lassen sich* ab* nicht immer *schneiden*_?   " hat bearded als grammatisch falsches Beispiel - also als Gegenbeispiel - genannt.
Allerdings war mir das am Anfang nicht ganz klar. Die Nachfrage machte es klar. (#25)

Es steht in Kontrast zu: _Willst du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko *kommen*?_

Gleichartig sind dagegen:
_Willst du heute Abend nicht in die Disko *mitkommen*?
"Trennbare Partikeln lassen sich nicht immer *abschneiden*_?_

---_


_Warum willst du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko *kommen*? mit dem Verb "kommen" 

 ist eine andere Konstruktion als_


_Warum willst du heute Abend nicht in die Disko *mitkommen*? mit dem Verb "mitkommen"_
1. steht kurz für:
_1.b Warum willst du heute Abend nicht *mit uns zusammen* in die Disko kommen?_

Es ist unabhängig von "kommen" und ergänzt die Bedeutung.
vergleiche:
_1.c Willst du heute Abend nicht  in die Disko *kommen*?_


Semantisch kann man die Bedeutung auch erreichen, wenn man das Wort "mitkommen" statt das Verb "kommen" verwendet. (2.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es ist klar: Diese Form ist regional. Je nach Region ist es unterschiedlich.
> darf ich da Techno zu sagen
> Das ist im Norden korrekt.
> Im Süden ist es nicht idiomatisch.
> 
> Das ist dagegen überregional.


Man sollte also nicht mit regionalen Formen argumentieren? Prima! Das werde ich mir merken. Wenn du das nächste Mal mit Sachen wie „da dahin gehen“ oder „dahin hingehen“ argumentierst, werde ich dich daran erinnern, dass man mit solchen Formen nicht argumentieren sollte.



Hutschi said:


> Warum willst du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko *kommen*? mit dem Verb "kommen"


Wir werden uns darüber offensichtlich nicht mehr einig werden.

Kommst du heute Abend auch, und zwar mit in die Disko? 
Kommst du heute Abend auch, und zwar mit uns anderen in die Disko?  
Kann zwar vielleicht sein, dass die Sätze nicht falsch sind, aber ›kommen‹ würde man dann als ›betreten‹ interpretieren. Das ist dann etwas anderes als ›begleiten‹.

Aber im Ausgangssatz:


tnt1917 said:


> Warum *kommst* du heute Abend nicht *mit* in die Disko?


… ist ›begleiten‹ gemeint, also gehört das ›mit‹ zu ›kommen‹. Siehe auch #19, Definitionen von ›kommen‹ und ›mitkommen‹.

*Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?*
… kann man so umformen:
*Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit, und zwar in die Disko?*
… aber nicht so:
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht, und zwar mit in die Disko?

Auch hier sieht man wieder: Das ›mit‹ gehört zu ›kommen‹.


----------



## elroy

(1) [mit in die Disko] [kommen]
(2) [in die Disko] [mitkommen]
(3) [mit] [in die Disko] [kommen]

@Schlabberlatz: Ich teile Deine Abneigung gegen (1). Aber außer (1) gäbe es nicht nur (2) sondern auch (3). So wie ich das verstehe, plädiert @bearded für (3). Hältst Du auch (3) für unvertretbar?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> So wie ich das verstehe, plädiert @bearded für (3). Hältst Du auch (3) für unvertretbar?


Hm, (3) ergibt gar keinen Sinn für mich.



Schlabberlatz said:


> {in die Disko} {mitkommen}
> {mit- {in die Disko} -kommen}
> {mit in die Disko} {kommen}


{mit- {in die Disko} -kommen} hatte ich zuerst als {mit} {in die Disko} {kommen} geschrieben und es dann abgeändert.

Welchen Sinn sollte ›mit‹ haben, wenn es isoliert steht? 

@bearded , plädierst du wirklich für (3)?


----------



## JClaudeK

In Eurer Liste fehlt mMn:

{mit(kommen)} {in die Disko}


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> In Eurer Liste fehlt mMn:
> 
> {mit(kommen)} {in die Disko}


Hm, aber was wäre da der Unterschied zu:
{in die Disko} {mitkommen}
?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Man sollte also nicht mit regionalen Formen argumentieren? ...



Warum nicht? Man sollte es halt kennzeichnen, zumindest, wenn man es weiß. Da es zur Alltagssprache gehört, weiß man es manchmal nicht.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, aber was wäre da der Unterschied zu:
> {in die Disko} {mitkommen}
> ?


Ich sehe nur einen leichten stilistischen Unterschied. Gegebenenfalls ist die Möglichkeit der Umstellung  auch beim Reimen wichtig.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> {mit- {in die Disko} -kommen} hatte ich zuerst als {mit} {in die Disko} {kommen} geschrieben und es dann abgeändert.


Hier hätte ich es entweder als falsch oder als regional akzeptiert. 

{mit in die Disko} {kommen}    Hier verstehe ich nicht, was falsch ist. Darf man das "uns" nicht weglassen?
= {mit uns in die Disko} {kommen}


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Warum nicht?


Schade, ich hatte dich also falsch verstanden.



Hutschi said:


> Hier verstehe ich nicht, was falsch ist.


Es ist eine falsche Analyse des Ausdrucks, der im Ausgangssatz verwendet wurde.

Zur Erläuterung:


Schlabberlatz said:


> *Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?*
> … kann man so umformen:
> *Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit, und zwar in die Disko?*
> … aber nicht so:
> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht, und zwar mit in die Disko?




Aber lass uns das jetzt so langsam mal beenden. Es mutiert mal wieder zu einer Nein!-Doch!-Nein!-Doch!-Diskussion.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, aber was wäre da der Unterschied zu:
> {in die Disko} {mitkommen}
> ?


Eben, keine.   
Da das zur Sprache kam, wollte ich das nur noch mal klarstellen.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber lass uns das jetzt so langsam mal beenden. Es mutiert mal wieder zu einer Nein!-Doch!-Nein!-Doch!-Diskussion.


Du hast recht, aber man hat mich zitiert und mir eine Frage gestellt, und es wäre unhöflich von mir, nicht zu antworten.



elroy said:


> So wie ich das verstehe, plädiert @bearded für (3).





Schlabberlatz said:


> @bearded , plädierst du wirklich für (3)?


Ich liefere mal drei Beispielsätze:
_Handwerker, die mit die schönsten Kreationen der Region hervorbringen
Ich bin im Supermarkt gewesen und habe dort mit das Schweinefleisch gekauft
Der Mann, der mit zur bürgerlichen Partei gehört_
Bei diesen Sätzen bedeutet 'mit' _mit/neben anderen Sachen _- bzw.  _mit/neben anderen Menschen._
Diese Art von 'mit' gehört nicht zum Verb (weder 'mithervorbrigen' noch 'mitkaufen' noch 'mitgehören') und ist für mich ein Adverb.
Genauso funktioniert das 'mit'  meiner Meinung nach ( ''for what it's worth'') im OP-Satz ..._kommst Du nicht mit in die Disko _(mit = mit den Anderen), wie ich übrigens schon oben versucht habe, zu erklären. Dass hier eine alternative, für mich weniger plausible Deutung (mitkommen + Ausklammerung) möglich ist, habe ich von Anfang an zugegeben.
Dies ist wohl mein letzter ''Eingriff' in diesem Thread - keine Bange


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Wir hatten das Beispiel:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit uns in die Disko mit?


Das heißt nach deiner Logik dann:
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit uns in die Disko mit uns anderen?  



Schlabberlatz said:


> *Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?*
> … kann man so umformen:
> *Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit, und zwar in die Disko?*
> … aber nicht so:
> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht, und zwar mit in die Disko?


Wenn jemand mir erzählt, dass er die erste Umformung für falsch oder „weniger plausibel“ hält, dann kann ich ihm auch nicht mehr helfen:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Da rede ich mir den Mund fusselig, und nichts kommt dabei rum 😄


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit uns in die Disko mit uns anderen?


Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht in die Disko mit uns anderen?
oder
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit mit uns (anderen) in die Disko?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht in die Disko mit uns anderen?
> oder
> Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit mit uns (anderen) in die Disko?


Siehe #38.

Edit:
(Kleine Ergänzung zu #38.)
1) Wir wollen heute Abend in die Disko. Kommst du mit?
2) Wir wollen heute Abend in die Disko. Kommst du auch?

Bei 1) geht es darum, gemeinsam hinzugehen, gemeinsam reinzugehen und dann gemeinsam in der Disko zu sein.
Bei 2) wird nur gefragt, ob der andere auch die Disko besuchen will. Man kann die Varianten mit ›kommen‹ dann mit ›mit uns‹ o. Ä. erweitern, um die Bedeutung so zu ergänzen, dass es ›mitkommen‹ entspricht. Das hat aber keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die korrekte Analyse des Ausgangssatzes:

Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?
= Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit? Wir wollen in die Disko. 

≠ Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht? Wir wollen in die Disko. 

Ergo: Im Ausgangssatz wurde das Verb ›mitkommen‹ verwendet.

Ich glaube, es ist die Satzmelodie, die in Irre führt. Wenn man den Ausgangssatz normal und flüssig ausspricht, dann hört es sich irgendwie so an, als ob das ›mit‹ zu ›in die Disko‹ gehören würde. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, wie ich mit den obigen „Umformungsübungen“ gezeigt habe.

Edit 2:
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit uns in die Disko mit? (#48):
Ich glaube, da habe ich einen unpassenden Satz ausgewählt, sorry; das ›mit uns‹ in dem Satz ist redundant.

Wie wäre es stattdessen mit:
Willst du mit ihm mitgehen? Oder kommst du mit uns mit?

Wenn nun gelten würde: ›mit‹ = ›mit uns‹, dann hätte man:
Oder kommst du mit uns mit uns?  

Daraus folgt:
mit ≠ mit uns

qed

Edit 3:
Kommst du heute Abend mit in die Disko?

1) Nein, ich möchte nicht mitkommen 
2) Nein, ich möchte nicht kommen 

Genauso bei:
Willst du heute Abend mit in die Disko kommen?

1) Nein, ich möchte nicht mitkommen 
2) Nein, ich möchte nicht kommen 

Und so weiter:
Warum kommst du heute Abend nicht mit in die Disko?

1) Ich bin krank, deshalb möchte ich nicht mitkommen 
2) Ich bin krank, deshalb möchte ich nicht kommen


----------

